# TT scheduled for ...



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello All~
Here is my original post:
"I started having troubles after the birth of my last son. But thought it was just those darn hormones. Then fast forward to 2.5 years ago, I had a hysterectomy because of massive periods. Then 2 months after that I started breaking out with hives. So after the 5th time the Dr. finally decided that I wasn't allergic to anything So he started the testing process. A week later I got the wonderful news that I had autoimmune thyroiditis and that my TSH was 9.4 and my T4 was not hardly traceable TPO antibodies were 973. My thyroid was enlarged and has nodules. So I was put on synthroid 100mcg and tested every 6 weeks. It has totally been a roller-coaster ride from there."
Had my TT consult on Oct 21st. 
At the consult he said that my labs were way off TPO is now almost 5000 and my tsh is now 11.2 free t4 is almost untraceable. My ultra sound shows a lot of changes in 3 months. My lymph nodes are being affected, not sure what that means. He said no more test that we just need to take it out, it is poisoning my body. He highly suspects cancer and said that he is probable going to take all my lymph nodes as well if he even thinks cancer. 
So all that being said I am scheduled for Nov 3rd. I am not ever scared or worried. I have a fabulous surgeon (ENT) If its cancer then we will DEAL. I think I am more relieved, I know things may get worse before they get better, but at least there is hope  I am a really strong and positive person and I know that that will prevail!!! Thanks for letting me share.

Michelle


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Michelle:

Your positive attitude is awesome and will see you through. The surgery really isn't that bad and if you have an excellent doctor that you trust, it makes it all a lot easier. You'll do fine. Prayers for you.

*Bighug*

Patti


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Michelle, being strong and positive is an important part of the battle in all health issues as well as in life. So keep your strength and positives up and you will be a winner no matter what comes your way. Good luck Nov 3rd. Keep us up dated.

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mechlls5 said:


> Hello All~
> Here is my original post:
> "I started having troubles after the birth of my last son. But thought it was just those darn hormones. Then fast forward to 2.5 years ago, I had a hysterectomy because of massive periods. Then 2 months after that I started breaking out with hives. So after the 5th time the Dr. finally decided that I wasn't allergic to anything So he started the testing process. A week later I got the wonderful news that I had autoimmune thyroiditis and that my TSH was 9.4 and my T4 was not hardly traceable TPO antibodies were 973. My thyroid was enlarged and has nodules. So I was put on synthroid 100mcg and tested every 6 weeks. It has totally been a roller-coaster ride from there."
> Had my TT consult on Oct 21st.
> ...


I also suspect cancer. Many signs are there, unfortunately!

Is the surgery scheduled??? Let us know and meanwhile you are in my thoughts and prayers.

This hugs for you


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

It is scheduled for scheduled for Nov 3rd arty0009:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Michelle,

Hot damn! *What an awesome attitude.*
Wishing you all the very best. Modern medical science is wonderful.

Keep us posted.

Lynn


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Just checking in to see how your surgery went. Hope all is well.


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!
Well I had my TT on Nov 3rd, It went great! I have had absolutely a fabulous recovery so far. Hardly any pain, in fact I never even picked up my pain meds. I feel WONDERFUL I really cant believe it, I feel like I have gotten my life back in just 1 week, I can say this has been the best decision I ever made. My hubby even thanked the surgeon today for giving him his wife back  ALL my symptoms are gone. The surgeon started me on 125 mcg of synthroid the day after surgery. Found out today NO CANCER!!!!! Also found out that I had one of the rubberiest (word?) thyroids he had seen. He said it was so destroyed, and glad that we decided to take it out, ME TOO!!! Thanks everyone for thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

That is not only awesome but wonderful too. Glad all turned out well for you and you continue with positive healing.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Wonderful news!


----------

